# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  آداب القهوة و معاني الفناجين

## دموع الغصون

*آداب  القهوة - للقهوة قيمة خاصة و أهمية عظمى ، لأنها من علامات الزعامة فمن آدابها أن  تدار من اليمين بلا تمييز . و اكره ما يكرهون الفنجان الناير ـ وهو الذي يخص به احد  الوجها فيقولون : " الفنجان الناير ، يقطع قَبَايِلْ . " لأنه يدل على الترفع  والكبرياء .*
*و إذا كان في الجلسة سيدة واحدة  ، تقدم لها القهوة قبل الجميع . وتكون عادة سيدة جليلة متقدمة في السن ، و هي ام  صاح بالشق أو زوجته .*

*فإذا قدم القهوة صاحب البيت ، فعلى الضيف ان يشرب  فنجاناً أو فنجانين ويهز الفنجان دلالة على الإكتفاء ، فإذا أكتفى الضيف بفنجان  واحد ، اشار ذلك إلى أن صاحب البيت متميز بين الرجال ، إذا شرب الفنجان الثاني فهو  يشير إلى أنه ضيف في الأول وأنه حصل على الكيف في الثاني ، ومن العار أن يشرب من يد  المضيف الفنجان الثالث لأن ذلك يشير إلى أنه نزله منزلة المرأة ـ فمعنى الفنجان  الثالث إستعمال السيف ، فكأنه يقول له أنه مستعد لدفاع عنه  .*

*أما إذا قدمت القهوة صاحبة البيت - وكثيراً ماتفعل ذلك في غياب زوجها  الشيخ ، لعدم وجود الخدم عندها ، فيشرب الضيف فنجاناً واحداً ، دلالة على أن هذه  السيدة مفردة في كل مزاياها ، أو يجب عليه أن يشرب ثلاثة فناجين بمعنى أنه : - نال  اكرام الضيف ، وحصل على ما يقيم الرأس من كيف ، والثالث يدل على أنه مستعد أن  يستعمل سيفه لحمايتها .*
*أما إذا أكتفى بالفنجان الثاني فهو قد اهان  السيدة ، لأنه يدل على أنه نال حق الضيافه وزاد عليه الكيف الذي يدل على أن السيدة  بذلت نفسها له .*
*وهذا امر في غاية الشناعة والخطورة !  ..*

*من آداب  القهوة قرع الفنجاج بمصب الإبريق تنبيهاً للضيف أنه هو المعني بفنجان القهوة .  وخوفاً من أن تسقط نقاط من القهوة تلوث ملابس الضيف ، وقد كانت آداب القهوة في  تقديمها ، تقضي على مقدمها أن يمسك الإبريق ( الدَّلَّة ) باليد اليمنى و يقدم  الفنجاج باليد اليسرى .*
*ولكن بعدأن شرف البلاد المغفور له جلالة الملك عبدالله الأول .  جرت العادة أن يمسك مقدم القهوة ( الدَّلَّة ) - إبريق القهوة - باليد اليسرى ،  ويقدم الفنجاج باليمنى ، فأصبحت عادة من سنة 1922 أي من ستين سنة وفلسفة هذا أن  اليد اليمنى أكرم من اليد اليسرى ، وبها يقدم ما يكرم به الضيف  .*

*كتاب :  معلمة التراث الأردني* 
*لـ : روكس بن زائد العزيزي* 
*الجزء الثاني الصفحات ( 351-352 )*

*---------------*
*معاني فناجيل ( فناجين ) القهوة  الأردنية*



**  فالفنجـال الأول ( الهـيف ) :*
*وهو الفنجال الذي يحتسيه المعزب أو المضيف قبل  مايمد*
*القهـوة لضيوفه  …*
*وقديما كانت هذه  العادة عند العرب ليأمن ضيفهم من أن*
*تكون القهوة مسمومة …*


**  الفنجـال الثاني ( الضـيف ) :*
*وهو الفنجـال الأول الذي يقدم للضيف وهو واجب الضيافـة ، وقد كان  الضيف قديما في البادية مجـبرا على شربه إلا في حالـة العداوة أوأن يكون للضيف طلب  صعب وقوي عند المضيف فكان لايشربه إلا بعد وعـد من المضيف أو المعزب بالتلبية  …*
*وقد كان من عظائم  الأمـور أن يأتي إنسان إلى بيتك ولايشرب فنجالك إلا بعد تلبية طلبه ، فأنت حتما  مجـبر على التلبيـة وإلا لحق بك العـار عند النـاس*

** الفنجـال الثالث ( الكـيف )  :*
*وهو  الفنجـال الثاني الذي يقدم للضيف ، وهو ليس مجـبر على شربه ولايضير المضيف إن لم  يشربه الضيف ،إنما هو مجـرد تعديل كيف ومزاج الضيف وهو أقل فناجيل القهـوة قـوة في  سلوم (عادات) العرب* 


**  الفنجـال الرابـع ( السـيف ) :*
*وهو الفنجـال الثالث الذي يقدم للضيف ، وهذا الفنجـال غالبـا ما  يتركـه الضيف ولايحتسـيه لأنه أقـوى فنجـال قهـوة لدى عرب الباديـة ، إذا أنه يعـني  أن من يحتسـيه فهـو مع المضيف في السـراء والضـراء ، ومجـبر على الدفـاع عنه بحـد  السـيف ، وشريكه في الحـرب والسلم يعادي من يعاديه ويتحالف مع حلفـاؤه حتى وإن كان  من بين حلفائه من هم أعداء له في الأصل ( أعداء للضيف ) فقد كان هذا الفنجـال عبارة  عن عقد تحـالف عسكري ومدني وميثاق أمني*
*مابين الضيف والمضيف ، وقد كان هذا الوضـع يحمل النـاس أمورا شداد  ويواجهون الموت والدمـار بسببه ، فلذلك كانوا يتحاشـونه ويحترصون منه أشـد الحـرص …  أما شرب أكثر من 3 فناجـيل فعادة يعملها أهل وذوي*
*صاحب القهوة وأفراد قبيلته وأنسبائه وذوو الدم  …*

*بقي أن نذكر  أن هناك :-*
*فنجـال (  الفارس )*
*حيث يكون  هناك من يطلب شخص ما بدم أو ثأر أو ماشابه إن كان شيخ القبيلة أو كبير في السن أو  إمرأة يجمع*
*شباب  القبيلة وفرسانها ويصب المزيد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

القهوة  العربية


تُعتبَر  القهوة رمزًا من رموز الكَرَم عند العرب ، يُفاخرون بشربها وتُعَدّ مظهرًا من مظاهر  الرّجولة في نظرهم . ويعقدون لها المجالس الخاصّة التي تُسمّى بالشبّة أو القهوة أو  الدّيوانيّة .

وللقهوة  بروتوكولات خاصّة بها وأوانٍ خاصة عند أهل البادية ، تُسمّى الدلّة التي يجلبها بعض  المُضيفين من بلدانٍ بعيدةٍ وبأسعارٍ باهظةٍ طمعًا في السّمعة الحسنة  .

وتثور في المقابل ثائرة  المضيف إذا أخبره أحدٌ أنّ قهوته فيها خلل أو تغيّر في مذاقها ، ويُعبّرون عن ذلك  بقولهم : " قهوتك صايرة " ؛ ولا بُدّ في هذه الحالة أن يُغيّر المُضيف قهوته حالاً  ويستبدلها بأخرى .

القهوة تحظى  بالكثير من الإحترام عند العرب من أهل البادية وعند الخليجييّن والسّعوديين على وجه  الخصوص . والقهوة لها عادات قبلية متعارف عليها بين الناس وكل القبائل . فيجب أن  تسكب القهوة للضّيوف وأنت واقف وتمسك بها في يدك اليُسرى وتقدم الفنجان باليد  اليُمنى ولا تجلس أبدًا حتّى ينتهي جميع الحاضرين من شرب القهوة . بل وأحيانًا  يُستحسن إضافة فنجانٍ آخرٍ للضّيف في حال انتهائه من الشّرب خوفًا من أن يكون قد  خجل من طلب المزيد . وهذا غايةٌ في الكرم عند أهالي البادية  .

عند سكب القهوة وتقديمها  للضّيوف يجب أن تبدأ من اليمين عملاً بالسّنة الشريفة ، أو تبدأ بالضيف مباشرةً إذا  كان من كبار السّن . والمُتعارف عليه أنّك تصبّ القهوة حتّى يقول الضّيف " كفى "  ويُعبّر عن ذلك بقوله : " بس " أو " كافي " أو " أكرِم " أو بِهَزّ فنجان القهوة  .

مهارةُ صبّ القهوة أيضًا أن  تُحدِثَ صوتًا خفيفًا نتيجة ملامسة الفنجان للدلّة . وكان يُقصَد بهذه الحركة تنبيه  الضّيف إذا كان سارحًا . كما أنّ مِن مهارة شرب القهوة أن يهزّ الشّارب الفنجان  يمينًا وشمالاً حتّى تبرّد القهوة ويتمّ ارتشافها بسرعةٍ  .

بلغ من احترام البدو والعرب  في السّابق للقهوة أنّه إذا كان لأحدهم طلب عند شيخ العشيرة أو المُضيف ، كان يضع  فنجانه وهو مليء بالقهوة على الأرض ولا يشربه ، فيلاحظ المُضيف أو شيخ العشيرة ذلك،  فيُبادره بالسؤال : " ما حاجتك ؟ " فإذا قضاها له ، أَمَره بشرب قهوته اعتزازًا  بنفسه . واذا امتنع الضّيف عن شرب القهوة وتجاهله المُضيف ولم يسأله ما طلبه فإنّ  ذلك يُعدّ عيبًا كبيرًا في حقّه ، وينتشر أمر هذا الخبر في القبيلة . وأصحاب الحقوق  عادةً يحترمون هذه العادات فلا يبالغون في المطالب التّعجيزية ولا يطلبون ما يستحيل  تحقيقه ، ولكلّ مقام مقال .

ليست القهوة للسّلم فقط بل تستخدم للحروب . فكافّة القبائل في السابق ، إذا  حدث بينها شجارٌ أو معارك طاحنةٌ وأعجز إحدى القبائل بطل معين ، كان شيخ العشيرة  يجتمع بأفرادها ويقول : " مَن يشرب فنجان فلان ويشير بذلك للبطل الآنف الذكر ؟ " (  أي : َمن يتكفّل به أثناء المعركة ، ويقتله ؟ ) فيقول أشجع أفراد القبيلة : " أنا  أشرب فنجانه " . وبذلك يقطع على نفسه عهدًا أمام الجميع بأن يقتل ذلك البطل أو  يُقتَل هو في المعركة . وأيّ عارٍ يجلبه هذا الرّجل على قبيلته إذا لم يُنفّذ وعده  !

هكذا تحوّلت القهوة من رمزٍ  للألفة والسّلام إلى نذير حربٍ ودمارٍ .

تُحمّص القهوة أوّلاً على النار بواسطة إناءٍ معدنيٍ مقعرٍ  يُسمى " المحماسة " ، وتُحرّك القهوة حتى تنضج جميع جهاتها بواسطة عصاتين من الحديد  تشبهان الملعقة الطّويلة . ثم تُطحن القهوة بواسطة إناءٍ معدنيٍ يُسمّى " النّجر "  وتوضع مع بهاراتها المعروفة ، كالقرنفل والزّعفران والهيل ، في دلةٍ كبيرةٍ تُسمّى  القمقوم أو المبهار ثم تُسكَب بعد عدّة عملياتٍ مُركّبةٍ في دلةٍ مناسبةٍ وتُقدّم  للضّيوف .

تطوّرت هذه الأدوات  الآن ، فالنّجر مثلاً تقابله الطاحونة أو المطحنة الكهربائية ، والمحماسة تقابلها  المحمصة الكهربائية، والدّلة تقابلها الحافظات أو التّرامس  .

للقهوة شجرةٌ وثمرٌ تاريخها  طويل . فتقول الأسطورة إنّه في زمنٍ بعيدٍ لاحظ راعي ماعزٍ حبشيّ ، اسمه كِلدي ،  أنّ ماشيته تصبح أكثر نشاطًا وحيويّةً عندما تأكل من نوعٍ مُعيّنٍ من الأشجار  البرّية . فنَقَل مُلاحظته هذه إلى أقرانه وبنوعٍ خاصٍ الذّين كانوا يشكُون من عدم  قدرتهم على السّهر ليلاً . فكان ذلك الإكتشاف الأوّل لثمار شجرة البُن  .

أمّا الطبيب الرّازي الذّي  عاش في القرن العاشر للهجرة فكان أوّل مَن ذكر البن والبنشام في كتابه " الحاوي " .  وكان المقصود بهاتين الكلمتين ثمرة البن والمشروب . وفي كتابه " القانون في الطّب "  لإبن سينا الذّي عاش في القرن الحادي عشر ، يذكر البن والبنشام في لائحة أدويةٍ تضم  760 دواء .

من المؤكّد أنّ  البن كان ينبت بريًّا في الحَبشة واليمن . وكان اليمنيّون أوّل من عمل على تحميص  بذور البن وسحقها . وسُجِّل في القرن الرّابع عشر في اليمن أوّل استعمالٍ غير طبّي  للبُن . وبدأت زراعته على نطاقٍ واسعٍ منذ ذلك الوقت .

انتشر شراب القهوة في مطلع القرن السّادس عشر في الحجاز  ومصر وبلاد الشّام . ومن المُرجّح أنهّ انتقل على أيدي الحُجّاج . ومن الشّام انتقل  شراب القهوة إلى اسطنبول عندما افتَتَح سوريّان أوّل مقهى " كهفي خانة " قُدّمت فيه  القهوة .

ومن اسطنبول انتشرت  القهوة في أوروبا الشّرقية ومنها إلى كلّ أنحاء القارة الأوروبيّة  .

----------


## Sc®ipt

معلومات جميلة
الله يعطيكي العافية

+

في الأعراس مثلا لما تتقدم القهوة و يكون الشخص اكتفى يهز الفنجان لكن في العزاء عيب يهز الفنجان اذا اكتفى و يكفي انه يضع اصابعه على باب الفنجان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حقيقي معلومات قيمة جداً

يسلمووو على الطرح..وانشالله بنشرب قهوتكم بالافراح

----------


## دموع الغصون

سكربت 
بشكرك كتير على المرور الجميل وعلى الإضافة و ان شاء الله قهوتكوا عمرانه بالفرح 
العقيق الأحمر 
بشكرك على المرور وبتمنى تكوني استفدتي من الموضوع 
ودي وشذى وردي لكم

----------


## rand yanal

*موضوع قيم ,,وعادات أكثر من رائعة ,,يسلموا في أشياء ما كنت أعرفها*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عادات اطوق لمعرفة أغلبها وزديتني أكثر في معرفتها اشكُرك  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات على المرور الرائع 
راق لي تواجد أرواحكن هنا 
اتمنى الفائدة والمعرفة للجميع 
ودي و أريج وردي

----------

